# Jon Help...



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

I have not heard back from him regarding my email...
One of the questions I have is:
can the '03 525i be ordered with sports package but without leather? or premium package?

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

AFAIK, the sport seats on the E39 have always required leather. Since the SP now includes sport seats, you are required to get leather. Unless they made a recent change, which I highly doubt, it should be just like it has always been. You need to get leather to get SP. (Just like on the E46 convertibles)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DCC said:


> *I have not heard back from him regarding my email...
> One of the questions I have is:
> can the '03 525i be ordered with sports package but without leather? or premium package?
> 
> ...


Hey Daniel,

I receive a CC on every "No Hassle Quote Request", but I haven't 
seen any from you for a long time... Besides, a question like yours
is best addressed here in the forum ~ Franco's been really busy with Law School (finals), 
and assisting clients...

Anyway, here is the answer to your question:

_Can the '03 525i be ordered with sports package but without leather?_

ZSP must be ordered with Leather upholstery.

_or premium package?_

ZPP (Premium Package), and ZSP (Sport Package) are
independent options that can be ordered in combination
as well.

:thumbup:

Hope all is well down there in Texas!

Happy Holidays,
--Jon


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *AFAIK, the sport seats on the E39 have always required leather. Since the SP now includes sport seats, you are required to get leather. Unless they made a recent change, which I highly doubt, it should be just like it has always been. You need to get leather to get SP. (Just like on the E46 convertibles) *


Thanks for the assist Doc!

:thumbup:

Happy Holidays to you too....


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Although BWW does make the 5 series Sport seats w/ cloth. I've sat on them in a 525i in the Munich main dealership. Too bad BMWNA is so restrictive.


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks Jon,

I did not fill out a quote request
I emailed him instead...I guess he is real busy

I got my answer...

Daniel


----------

